

Who owns these gTLD companies? - simonlast

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;newgtlds.icann.org&#x2F;en&#x2F;program-status&#x2F;delegated-strings<p>This page is full of bogus names like &quot;Spring Falls&quot;, &quot;Storm Orchard&quot;, and &quot;Holly Hill&quot;. Who owns these companies?
======
arcdigital
Those companies are usually Donuts Group companies. (www.donuts.co). If you
look them up here:

[https://gtldresult.icann.org/application-
result/applications...](https://gtldresult.icann.org/application-
result/applicationstatus/viewstatus)

You'll see the contact listed has a donuts.co email address. For example, try
.exchange

------
greenyoda
It looks like these companies may have been set up specifically to hide who
owns them (sort of like what patent trolls do).

Here's some information about "Storm Orchard, LLC", incorporated in Delaware
in 2012:

[http://www.bizapedia.com/de/STORM-ORCHARD-
LLC.html](http://www.bizapedia.com/de/STORM-ORCHARD-LLC.html)

------
tehabe
That is why the campaign by Global Witness to end anonymous companies is so
important.

It is really a bummer that ICANN accepts just any legal corporation. Without
knowing who they really are or without disclosing this information to the
public.

~~~
icebraining
Why? Why is it that important that we know who owns those gTLDs?

~~~
tehabe
For the same reason why it is important to know who owns the house you are are
living in or the company for who you work. Or the company who runs a factory
across town.

It is a question of accountability and also stability.

When you start a business on a domain and you rely on that domain it is
important to know that this domain is well maintained. What if the company is
giving your domain to someone else. And you can't do anything about it because
the company is gone.

Top level domains are a key to the infrastructure of the internet, there
should be transparency and accountability. Otherwise this market will fail.

